
The Giant Ghibli Clock (2019) - bookofjoe
https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/the-giant-ghibli-clock-tokyo-japan
======
welearnednothng
I randomly happened upon this while traveling in Japan several years back. I
didn't know anything about it when I came across it, so it was quite the
treat. Honestly, the photos and videos don't do it justice.

Nonetheless, here's a video I took of it in action:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LF0iYFvkrEU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LF0iYFvkrEU)

~~~
aarongolliver
When I first moved to Seattle I had a similarly serendipitous experience
finding this on a neighbor's lawn
[https://castleintheskyrobot.tumblr.com/](https://castleintheskyrobot.tumblr.com/)

~~~
cjsawyer
That was some pleasant scrolling.

------
Reedx
Video of the clock in action:
[https://youtu.be/mH4zc3qVYpg?t=35](https://youtu.be/mH4zc3qVYpg?t=35)

------
nullednull
I stayed in a hotel directly across from this once. Neat piece of art but
there's not much else to do in that district unless you really have a fix for
Taco Bell while in Japan. Perfectly cromulent hotel, however.

~~~
dwd
I picked Hamamatsucho to stay when I was in Tokyo. Walking distance to the
tower one way and Shiodome the other - stopped by for the architecture and the
clock. The Christmas lights are supposed to be pretty cool (they need to do
those in May as well)

My serendipitous find was the Byron Bay Coffee shop a block up from the hotel
for the best coffee I managed to find in Japan.

~~~
kurthr
The Zojoji Temple and Shiba park around it are more interesting than you might
think from a first glance... just seeing Tokyo Tower there. Lot's of good food
towards Shimbashi as well.

------
starfallg
I stayed near Shiodome some time ago and came by this while it was moving by
luck. Stood there in awe for several minutes while the show was on (it starts
moving a few minutes before the hour when the clock is supposed to 'perform').
A very nice surprise to our trip.

------
manuelabeledo
It is a gorgeous piece, no photo would make it justice.

The article fails to mention that the clock is _not_ at street level but at
the pedestrian bridge (road?) one, which is great, especially for picture
taking.

------
drcongo
The number 8 appears to be on upside-down.

~~~
mrlonglong
Dude, and if it was sideways it would be infinity.

------
dwighttk
I’d love to see this

